# Posting trot in a Tucker Saddle



## bellville gal (Aug 2, 2009)

I am considering buying a Tucker Saddle. I am wondering how easy it is to post the trot in one? My "Bob's" western saddle is not the most comfortable saddle to ride in at a posting trot for any length of time.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Two questions, why are you trying to post in a western saddle and why don't you just buy an english saddle?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Bellville gal, I have a Tucker Gen II Endurance with western fenders. Very comfy for me and my horses. Posting isn't a problem for me in that saddle. Can't speak for any of the other models.

Good luck!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

They're fine to post in. I have problems with the way they fit the horse, however. If you like it, and it fits the horse properly, go for it. The seats are very squishy (I'm used to a hard smooth leather seat). 
And why post in a western saddle ... why not? Posting is not owned by english saddles. And, if she's comfy in a western, and doesn't want to switch, posting is not enough of a reason to switch.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I post when necessary in a Western saddle. Some horses are very choppy in a trot while some are very smooth. I sit the trot on those I can and post on those I can't - simple enough!


----------



## bellville gal (Aug 2, 2009)

*Posting in a Tucker Saddle*

Thanks for your reply to why post in a western saddle! I have shown HUS and want the security a western saddle would provide for my show-horse-want-to-make-him-a-trail-horse-now.My horse walks VERY SLOWLY and I must ride him at a trot to get anywhere. He is 15.3, normal QH body type, (not real lean, not halter horse body) I have only sat in 2 Tuckers, new to the trail riding, I have given up showing: too much work, I have a "job", don't need another one. I have enough stress at my job, I just now want to trail ride and camp.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Trail riding is a great, relaxing way to enjoy your horse and give him a new life, or cool his mind from the ring. I've heard good things about Tucker saddles, hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a Tucker Cheyenne and i find it very easy to post in. It has such a comfy seat too!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

tempest said:


> Two questions, why are you trying to post in a western saddle and why don't you just buy an english saddle?


Depends on how the horse moves, rider may have a touchy back issue, etc.

Watch western riders - good ones post frequently. Easier on the horses back.


----------

